
New Arctic models predict ice-free summers by 2050 - stevemillburg
https://cloverly.com/blog/new-arctic-models-predict-ice-free-summers-by-2050/
======
Nokinside
Ice free arctic will completely mess wind patterns and weather in the Northern
hemisphere during the winter.

